# [gelöst] Opengl-Composite lässt sich nicht aktivieren

## morgan_t

Hallo!

Nach meinem Upgrade auf Xorg1.6 lassen sich die Composite-Effekte nicht mehr aktivieren. Fehlermeldung:

```
 Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.

Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
```

Ich hab schon einiges ergoogeltes ausprobiert. Kwin restart hilft nichts, Kwin neukompilieren dito (trotz OpenGL-Flag). glxgears läuft komischerweise ohne Fehler oder Verzögerungen.

Meine Karte:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
```

Meine xorg.conf:

```
Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load  "dbe"

    Load  "record"

    Load  "glx"

    Load  "dri"

    Load  "dri2"

    Load  "extmod"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "CMO"

        ModelName    "1002"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Intel 945GM"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        Option     "AccelMethod" "UXA"

        Option     "DRI"   "true"    

        Option     "Tiling" "false"

Option "BusType" "PCI"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes   "1024x576"

        EndSubSection

Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

Option "RenderAccel" "True"

Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option     "Composite"  "Enable"

        Option     "RENDER"     "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "AIGLX" "True" 

    Option      "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

    Option      "AutoAddDevices" "on"

    Option      "AutoEnableDevices" "on"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Lenovo s10e"

    Screen 0    "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier  "TouchPad Mouse"

  Driver    "mouse"

  Option    "CorePointer"

  Option    "Device"    "/dev/input/mice"

  Option    "Protocol"    "PS/2"

  Option    "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

  Driver    "evdev"

  Option    "CoreKeyboard"

  Option    "XkbRules"  "xorg"

  Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

  Option    "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

```

glxinfo:

```
name of display: :0.0                                                                                                         

display: :0  screen: 0                                                                                                        

direct rendering: Yes                                                                                                         

server glx vendor string: SGI                                                                                                 

server glx version string: 1.2                                                                                                

server glx extensions:                                                                                                        

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,                                                 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,                                                     

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGIS_multisample,                                                          

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group                                                                           

client glx vendor string: SGI                                                                                                 

client glx version string: 1.4                                                                                                

client glx extensions:                                                                                                        

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,                                                    

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,                                                     

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,                                                                          

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,                                                     

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,                                                      

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,                                                                

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap                                                                 

GLX version: 1.2                                                                                                              

GLX extensions:                                                                                                               

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,                                                    

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,                                                     

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_video_sync,                                                       

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group,                                                    

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap                                                                                               

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc                                                                                  

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GME GEM 20090712 2009Q2 RC3 x86/MMX/SSE2                                         

OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.5.1                                                                                         

OpenGL extensions:                                                                                                            

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program,                                                       

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object,                                                      

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,                                                      

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,                                                                      

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,                                                                       

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,                                                                     

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two,                                                          

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,                                                                        

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos,                                                    

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,                                                                             

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,                                                               

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,                                                        

    GL_EXT_cull_vertex, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_copy_texture,                                                    

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object,                                                                    

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,                                                      

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,                                                                        

    GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_point_parameters,                                                                      

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,                                                     

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,                                                 

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D,                                                                      

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,                                                                        

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,                                                                      

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias,                                                               

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,                                                     

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_client_storage,                                                                

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate,                                                                   

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays,                                                                

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,                                                                    

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,                                                  

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent,                                                         

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,                                                  

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1,                                                   

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,                                                

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays                                                 

72 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb3 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb4 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb5 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb6 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb7 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb8 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb9 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xba 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xbb 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xbc 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xbd 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xbe 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xbf 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc0 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc1 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc2 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc3 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc4 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc5 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc6 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xc7 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc8 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xc9 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xca 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xcb 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xcc 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xcd 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xce 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xcf 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd0 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd1 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd2 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd3 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd4 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd5 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd6 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd7 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd8 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd9 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xda 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xdb 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xdc 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xdd 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xde 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xdf 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe0 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe1 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe2 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe3 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe4 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe5 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe6 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe7 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe8 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe9 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xea 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xeb 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xec 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xed 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xee 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xef 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf0 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf1 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf2 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf3 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf4 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf5 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf6 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf7 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x52 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

96 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x53  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x54  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x55  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x56  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x57  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x58  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x59  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5a  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5b  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5c  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5d  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5e  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5f  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x60  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x61  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x62  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x63  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x64  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x65  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x66  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x67  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x68  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x69  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6a  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6b  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6c  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6d  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6e  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6f  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x70  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x71  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x72  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x73  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x74  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x75  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x76  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x77  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x78  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x79  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x80  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x81  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x82  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x83  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x84  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x85  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x86  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x87  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x88  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x89  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8a  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x8b  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8c  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x8d  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8e  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x8f  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x90  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x91  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x92  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x93  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x94  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x95  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x96  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x97  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x98  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x99  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9a  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9b  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9c  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9d  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9e  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9f  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa0  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa1  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa2  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xa3  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa4  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xa5  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa6  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xa7  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa8  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xa9  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xaa  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xab  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xac  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xad  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xae  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xaf  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb0  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xb1  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb2  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

Weiß jemand Rat?Last edited by morgan_t on Mon Oct 05, 2009 12:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Hast du das hier gemacht?

 *Quote:*   

> ewarn "Users of reduced blanking now need:"
> 
> 	ewarn "   Option \"ReducedBlanking\""
> 
> 	ewarn "In the relevant Monitor section(s)."
> ...

 

Da gibt es ein neues Paket das sich xorg-drivers nennt, vielleicht bewirkt es das gleiche?

//edit: also einfach mal:

```
# emerge portage-utils && emerge $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers/)
```

----------

## morgan_t

alles, was in x11-drivers/ war, hab ich bereits neu kompiliert. daran liegt es (leider) nicht.

edit: die xorg.conf ändern wie beschrieben, bringt auch keinen erfolgLast edited by morgan_t on Wed Sep 30, 2009 10:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## astaecker

Es liegt nicht an der Konfiguration des X-Servers. Die funktioniert, da glxgears läuft und glxinfo gut aussieht. Es liegt wohl eher an der Konfiguration von kwin. Du könntest ja vielleicht mal die bestehende Konfiguration löschen (rm ~/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc) und von vorne starten.

----------

## morgan_t

ne, das loeschen der kwin-config-datei hat nur bewirkt, das kde voellig unbenutzbar geworden ist. flackert wie ein stroboskop  :Sad: 

----------

## Max Steel

Schau doch mal in systemsettings. Und probier mal ob du Composite per Alt+Shift+F12 wieder angeschaltet bekommst. Wenn der Rechner stark unter Last steht schaltet Kwin wseit 4.2 das Composite ab. Und mit der Tastenkombi lässt es sich wieder anschalten bzw. ausschalten, wenns grad läuft.

Das kannst du auch nutzen falls du nen Film schauen möchtest und das Bild aus irgendeinem emerge-Grund ruckelt ^^

Aber das ganze kommt natürlich darauf an wie es in den settings aussieht.

----------

## morgan_t

edit: durch alt+shift+F12 hat das flackern aufgehört. gleiche fehlermeldung wie vorher, wenn ich versuche auf opengl umzustellen  :Sad: 

edit2: .kde4 löschen und ganz neu einlesen klappt ebenfalls nicht. was muss ich noch an daten liefern, damit der fehler eingrenzbar wird ?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also dank HAL könntest du deine xorg.conf mal in xorg.conf.old umbenennen, da du sie nicht mehr brauchst. (Hoffentlich. Falls doch hast du sie ja nicht gelöscht.  :Wink: )

(So sieht meine xorg.conf aus:

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option  "AIGLX" "True"

  Option  "DontZap" "False"

EndSection
```

Unter xorg-server-1.5 undenkbar!)

Desweiteren wäre es ganz interessant zu wissen, ob 

```
# revdep-rebuild -i -vv -- --ask
```

bei dir was neubauen möchte, oder nicht?

Dann wäre es noch gut zu wissen ob du den opengl USE-Flag global aktiviert hast? Nur für kwin reicht da leider nicht.

Hast du den "xcomposite" USE-Flag für kde-base/plasma-workspace deaktiviert? Wenn nein, dann probiers mal damit!

```
# grep xcomposite /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc

kde-base/plasma-workspace:xcomposite - Disable this flag to enable experimental fake transparency support for plasma panel.
```

Und zu guter Letzt: Hast du in den Systemeinstellungen->Arbeitsfächeneffekte->Erweitert mal geschaut, ob die Einstellungen da okay für dich sind?

----------

## morgan_t

ich habe jetzt global die flags "opengl" und "xcomposite" gesetzt und mit "emerge --newuse --deep world" das system angepasst. kwin wurde danach mit xcomposite kompiliert, was sich gut angehört hat, aber leider nichts half. "grep xcomposite /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc" brachte die gleiche ausgabe wie bei dir.

revdep-rebuild will mir nur eine kryptographie-bibliothek (libcrypto.so.0.9.7) ans herz legen, sowie libstdc++.so.5, beides nachgefragt von hamachi (also nicht teil des problems). meine xorg.conf hab ich jetzt mal so behalten, oder sollte ich da noch entschlackungsarbeit leisten ?

P.S: Bereits alle möglichen Einstellungen in "Advanced" durchprobiert

----------

## morgan_t

das hier passiert, wenn ich debugge und versuche composite anzuschalten:

```
$ killall kwin && kwin --sync

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x34001d1

[

0: /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5(_Z14kRealBacktracei+0x3f) [0xb788a168]

]

[

0: /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5(_Z14kRealBacktracei+0x3f) [0xb788a168]

]

[

0: /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5(_Z14kRealBacktracei+0x3f) [0xb788a168]

]

[

0: /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5(_Z14kRealBacktracei+0x3f) [0xb788a168]

]

```

----------

## Yamakuzure

Hmmm... 

Also ich bin da ehrlich überfragt. Mein Inte Chip ist zwar ein GME965 und kein 945, aber trotzdem sollte es, wenn auch etwas langsamer, bei dir laufen.

Welche Versionen hast du denn von den folgenden Paketen installiert?

```
 # eix -c -I "mesa|video-intel|libdrm|xorg-server|hal|dbus"

[I] app-misc/hal-info            (20090716     @12.09.2009): The fdi scripts that HAL uses

[I] media-libs/mesa              (7.5.1        @22.09.2009): OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

[I] sys-apps/dbus                (1.3.0        @07.09.2009): A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to each other

[I] sys-apps/hal                 (0.5.13-r2    @08.09.2009): Hardware Abstraction Layer

[I] x11-base/xorg-server         (1.6.3.901-r2 @16.09.2009): X.Org X servers

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel (2.8.1        @12.09.2009): X.Org driver for Intel cards

[I] x11-libs/libdrm              (2.4.13       @12.09.2009): X.Org libdrm library

[I] x11-libs/qt-dbus             (4.5.1(4)     @08.09.2009): The DBus module for the Qt toolkit

// Ergebnisliste für bessere Lesbarkeit editiert!
```

Solltest du da bei dir keine signifikanten Unterschiede feststellen, fällt mir da ehrlich gesagt nichts weiter ein. (zumindest auf die Schnelle)

----------

## morgan_t

folgendes:

```
# eix -c -I "mesa|video-intel|libdrm|xorg-server|hal|dbus"

[I] app-misc/hal-info (20090414@09/14/09): The fdi scripts that HAL uses

[I] dev-libs/dbus-glib (0.76@09/13/09): D-Bus bindings for glib

[I] dev-python/dbus-python (0.82.4@09/14/09): Python bindings for the D-Bus messagebus.

[I] kde-base/kephal (4.3.1(4.3)@09/14/09): Allows handling of multihead systems via the XRandR extension

[I] media-libs/mesa (7.5.1@09/24/09): OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

[I] sys-apps/dbus (1.2.3-r1@09/13/09): A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to each other

[I] sys-apps/hal (0.5.11-r9@09/14/09): Hardware Abstraction Layer

[D] x11-apps/mesa-progs (7.5.1@09/24/09 -> (~)7.4.1): Mesa's OpenGL utility and demo programs (glxgears and glxinfo)

[I] x11-base/xorg-server (1.6.3.901-r2@09/24/09): X.Org X servers

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel (2.8.1@10/01/09): X.Org driver for Intel cards

[I] x11-libs/libdrm (2.4.13@09/24/09): X.Org libdrm library

[I] x11-libs/qt-dbus (4.5.2(4)@09/27/09): The DBus module for the Qt toolkit

```

----------

## morgan_t

Sicher, dass es nicht an X liegt ?

Falls es etwas bringt: Die Framerate von glxgears ist laut hier (=mein netbook) um einiges zu niedrig. ich

bekomme gerade mal so 150-160fps

----------

## Yamakuzure

Naja, libdrm, mesa, xorg-server und xf86-video-intel haben bei dir die gleichen versionen wie bei mir. Aber du benutzt ältere Versionen von dbus, hal und hal-info. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob das eine Auswirkung hätte die zu aktualisieren. Allerdings verlässt sich xorg-server-1.6* ja nun sehr stark auf hal, und das nutzt hal-info und den dbus. Probieren könntest du es.

Vielleicht ist es auch etwas ganz Anderes: Welcher Kernel läuft bei dir? Wie siehts mit den folgenden Einstellungen aus?

```
# grep DRM .config

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set
```

P.S.: glxgears hat bei mir 200fps mit composite, 450 ohne.

----------

## morgan_t

Mein Kernel ist 2.6.30-gentoo-r6. Mit welchen flags hast du die obigen Paketen gebaut ?

"grep DRM .config" liefert KEINE ergebnisse (muss ich das in einem bestimmten verzeichnis laufen lassen,

habs bisher nur in ~ probiert) Bei mir wird der hal-emerge geblockt - wie lös ich das auf ?

```
[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-9999)                                                                                            

[blocks B     ] <sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8 ("<sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-9999)                                                                              

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/util-linux-9999', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-apps/util-linux required by system                         

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-power/pm-utils-1.2.5', 'nomerge')                                                                                                  

    sys-apps/util-linux required by world                                                          

    (and 1 more)                                                                                   

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1', 'nomerge')

    >=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'nomerge')

    sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by system

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by world
```

----------

## Yamakuzure

Hier ein _editierter_ output:

```
 # for pkg in dbus hal hal-info libdrm mesa xorg-server xf86-video-intel ; do eix -e ${pkg} | grep -E "(\[I\]|Installed)" ; done

[I] sys-apps/dbus                (X doc)

[I] sys-apps/hal                 (X acpi consolekit disk-partition doc kernel_linux laptop)

[I] app-misc/hal-info            ()

[I] x11-libs/libdrm              ()

[I] media-libs/mesa              (nptl video_cards_intel)

[I] x11-base/xorg-server         (hal nptl xorg)

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel (dri -debug)
```

Editiert heißt, dass ich die Versionsnumemrn rauseditiert, und die USE-Flags auf die Aktivierten gekürzt habe. Nicht aufgeführte USE-Flags sind bei mir deaktiviert!

----------

## morgan_t

ich hab folgende gesetzt:

```
dbus: X

hal: X acpi crypt kernel_linux

hal-info: (keine)

libdrm: (keine)

mesa: nptl video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_r128 video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_tdfx video_cards_trident video_cards_via

xorg-server: hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg

xf86-video-intel: dri
```

dass mesa soviele karten unterstützt liegt vermutlich daran, dass ich beim emergen VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf nicht gesetzt hatte, könnte das ein problem sein ?

Was noch aussteht:

- "grep DRM .config" liefert keine Ergebnisse

- hal-emerge (auf deine version) wird geblockt

----------

## morgan_t

mit dem latein schon am ende ? soll ichs mal im englischen forum versuchen ?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *morgan_t wrote:*   

> Was noch aussteht: 
> 
> - "grep DRM .config" liefert keine Ergebnisse 
> 
> - hal-emerge (auf deine version) wird geblockt

 

wofür brauchst du sys-apps/util-linux-9999? du erwartest support für ein live ebuild?

 *morgan_t wrote:*   

> "grep DRM .config" liefert KEINE ergebnisse (muss ich das in einem bestimmten verzeichnis laufen lassen, 
> 
> habs bisher nur in ~ probiert) 

 

ja, im kernel source verzeichnis, alternativ "man grep" lesen!

 *morgan_t wrote:*   

> mit dem latein schon am ende ? soll ichs mal im englischen forum versuchen ?

 

bisschen provokant oder? wenn du hilfe brauchst, (no)paste vielleicht auch mal relevante logs wie Xorg.0.log!

----------

## morgan_t

```
# grep DRM .config

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

```

 *Quote:*   

> wofür brauchst du sys-apps/util-linux-9999? du erwartest support für ein live ebuild? 

 

das wollte hal als dependency mitziehen. alle ~Versionen drunter erzeugen das gleiche problem

ich hab hal jetzt mal bei der tested version belassen.

 *Quote:*   

> bisschen provokant oder? wenn du hilfe brauchst, (no)paste vielleicht auch mal relevante logs wie Xorg.0.log!

 

nö, das war nicht provokant, zumindest nicht intendiert - hier ist meine xorg-logfile: http://dpaste.com/102138/

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *morgan_t wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # grep DRM .config
> 
> ...

 

in /usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.13-r2.ebuild steht:

```
>=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16
```

 du brauchst also nur util-linux-2.16 zu demaskieren (und keine 9999 version) um die testing version von hal zu bekommen.

 *morgan_t wrote:*   

> hier ist meine xorg-logfile: http://dpaste.com/102138/

  sieht soweit ganz oaky aus, du fährst nur ne seltsame auflösung

```
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x576"x0.0   42.20  1024 1072 1104 1184  576 579 584 593 -hsync -vsync (35.6 kHz)
```

vielleicht einfach mal testweise eine "normale" (zb. 1024x768) fahren?

/EDIT: das mit der auflösung ist natürlich abhängig von deinem monitor. ist das ein widescreen?

----------

## morgan_t

 *Quote:*   

> du brauchst also nur util-linux-2.16 zu demaskieren (und keine 9999 version) um die testing version von hal zu bekommen. 

 

den paketkonflikt gibt es - wie gesagt - mit allen testing versionen von util-linux (2.16-r1, 2.16.1). Die Auflösung stimmt so, ist ein netbook mit widescreen.

----------

## morgan_t

achja: der Trick mit dem Löschen der Kwin-Konfiguration erzeugt bei mir zwar ein Stroboskop-KDE (also flackern), in dem aber interessanterweise das Composite funktioniert. Vllt ist das aufschlussreich.

----------

## morgan_t

oh mann ! ich war nicht in der video group = kein zugriff auf /dev/dri/Card0 = kein composite

trotzdem danke an alle für eure hilfe.

bestes

morgan_t

----------

